# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Банер-вымогатель заблокировал планшет

## mrtralchik

Здравствуйте! Банер-вымогатель заблокировал samsung GT-P5110 на андроиде. Висит во весь экран банер. Планшет не выключается, не перезагружается, не на какие действия не реагирует. Пишет- " Вы нарушили, найдите QIWI, отправьте денег на номер телефона. Посоветуйте как с этой заразой бороться?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrtralchik

Извините. Но речь идет не о ПК, а о планшете. Как просканировать, если планшет просто завис с банером. Как воити и запустить утилиты?

----------


## mike 1

> Как воити и запустить утилиты?


Наши утилиты не работают на Андроиде. Что и где качали, запускали на своем планшете?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*mrtralchik*, попробуйте сделать soft reset для своего планшета. Как правило это определенное сочетание нажатий клавиш (например, звук вниз + включение). Или же можно вытащить аккумулятор, если устройство позволяет это сделать. 

Как это сделать смотрите в инструкции к планшету. После soft reset устройство перезагрузится, все данные и настройки должны сохраниться.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*

Возможно какой-то из вариантов поможет http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=165886

----------


## STR777

Итак любовался парнушкой,всего один ролик успел просмотреть-бац появилась страшилка от " МВД " -300грн....чуть ли не расстрел.Упорно весит  все кнопки заблокированы (планшет Prestigio MultiPad PMP3084BRU девайс -старичёк ) Даже не отключается - только через reset  тухнет мой планшет.Вверху строка с кнопками управления - мёртвая...
Перезагрузка не спасает.....(
Долбанный банер весит на весь экран.   И он закрывает все ярлыки  управления на экране.Стал я интуитивно гулять по этому банеру постукивая стилусом . ...Баа ..исчез банер .думаю случайность...перезагрузил -вылез банер ...я потюкал банер снова исчез.Сложилось впечатление что я через картинку банера  "наступил " на кнопку управления под этой картинкой.И это не случайность....далее как по маслу -зашёл в управление приложениями ,нашёл приложение " запретное порно " и удалил....всё.
Не верите ?!)))   В инете пишут шаги по удалению банера ...в моём случае 80% кнопок закрыто картинкой -банером ,те что открыты подсвечиваются при нажатии и не более .- команда не отрабатывается.....вот такие делааа...)
как говорится решение проблемы " методом ТЫКА "...пробуйте....

----------

